# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - kevät 2011

## 034

4.1.11
Jalo #22 Carrus City
hajosi kauppatorille

----------


## Waltsu

TuKL 19:n havainnointia helpottavat mustat numerot on vaihdettu värikaavion mukaisiksi eli valkoisiksi.

13.1. linjalla 12 Andersson 98 Pulssin kokomainosteipein.

----------


## dreamy83

Kulttuuripääkaupunkiavajaisista saatiinkin oikein kunnon liikennekaaos, mikä tosin oli odotettavissa. Itse kun menin, niin ainakin linja 9 Katariinasta Kauppatorille oli jo linjan toisen pysäkin kohdalla istumapaikkoja myöden täynnä ja Uittamolle asti joka pysäkiltä nousi vähintään 20 ihmistä. No viimeistään tanssilavan kohdalla tilanne oli jo se, että bussiin ei enää mahtunut väkeä. Mietin, että olisikohan tilaajan, eli Turun kaupungin ollut järkeä ajaa tuo ajankohta esimerkiksi arkiaikatauluin tai toisella autolla vahvistettuna? Myös poistuessa tapahtumapaikalta olisi pitänyt ykkösen liikenteessä olla ehdottomasti enemmän kalustoa käytössä, huumori kyllä alkoi loppumaan -20 asteen pakkasessa kun autoa ei näkynyt. Kävellen pääsi kyllä nopeammin pois alueelta. 

Mutta muuten hienot avajaiset oli mielestäni, tosin en tiedä miten oli asianlaita LogoMotionissa.

----------


## Eira

Tietysti liikennöitsijän itsensäkin olisi pitänyt  tällaisessa tilanteessa älytä laittaa koko kalusto liikkeelle.

----------


## -jussi-

> Tietysti liikennöitsijän itsensäkin olisi pitänyt  tällaisessa tilanteessa älytä laittaa koko kalusto liikkeelle.


Miksi? Olisiko liikennöitsijöiden pitänyt ilmaiseksi laittaa lisää kalustoa liikenteseen ja maksaa kaikki lisäautoista aiheutuvat kulut?

Kyllä tämä liikennekaaos oli täysin tilaajan eli kaupungin oma moka. Lisäautoja tilattiin vain ykköselle kauppatorilta satamaan ja takaisin. Kaikilla muilla linjoilla oli normaali lauantaiaikataulu ja kalusto. Tästä johtuen kaikki tai ainakin lähes kaikki autot ajoivat täynnä ja joutuivat jättämään matkustajia pysäkeille ja olemaan myöhässä. Ei olisi ollut suuri vaiva kaupungilta tilata joka linjalle lisäautoja avajaisten ajaksi tai päättää, että lauantaina ajetaan arkiaikataulujen mukaisesti. 

Sitä se teettää, kun ei ajatella mitään. Matkustajat vaan kärsii. Toivottavisti kaikki antavat tästäkin asiasta palautetta kaupungille, niin ehkä ne joskus oppivat ennakoimaan tilanteita.

----------


## Eira

> Miksi? Olisiko liikennöitsijöiden pitänyt ilmaiseksi laittaa lisää kalustoa liikenteseen ja maksaa kaikki lisäautoista aiheutuvat kulut?


Ei tietenkään, lasku vaan kaupungille, ja liikennöitsijöille reilu korvaus lisäautoista ja kuljettajille ylitöistä. Eihän systeemi voi niin jäykkä olla ettei sopeudu reaaliajassa muuttuviin tilanteisiin. Nyt liikennöitsijöille tulee vaan miinuspisteitä siitä että jättivät matkustajia pysäkeille. Kyllä ennen aina saatiin tarvittaessa lyhyellä varoitusajalla lisäautoja linjalle.

Olihan jo etukäteen selvää että kaikilla linjoilla tulee olemaan matkustajia huomattavasti enemmän kuin tavallisina arki-iltoina. Lehdissä ja paikallisradioissa kerrottiin vain että Kauppatorilta lähtee ykkönen viiden minuutin välein ja että tilaisuuden loputtua on riittävä määrä busseja viemään porukka takaisin Kauppatorille. (Eikä tämäkään toiminut!) Eihän kaikki katsojat asu sataman ja Kauppatorin välissä, joten isoin osa saapui muilla busseilla torille ja vaihtoi ykköseen jos mahtui. Missään ei kerrottu muitten linjojen lisävuoroista, tilaisuuteen menijä oletti vain että ainakin isoilta asuntoalueilta aikataulun mukaisten vuorojen välissä on tarpeellinen määrä lisäautoja. Missään nimessä normaaliarki-illan vuorotiheys ei olisi riittänyt.

Lisäksi vielä erityisesti kehoitettiin kaupunkilaisia käyttämään joukkoliikenteen busseja saapuessaan tilaisuuteen.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Kyllä tämä systeemi taitaa vaan olla juurikin niin jäykkä, että jo hyvissä ajoin etukäteen olisi joukkoliikennelautakunnan pitänyt päättää asiasta kokouksessaan. Jälkikäteen on liikennöitsijän aika epävarmaa pyytää korvauksia lisävuoroista, vaikka olisivat tarpeeseen tulleetkin. Vai olenko väärässä?

----------


## Eira

TS:ssa 18.1.11. Tekstiviestit-palstan tekstarissa kerrottiin, että lauantai-iltana 15.1. ei Ruotsinlaivoja ollut vastassa edes aikataulujen mukaiset (10 min. vuoroväli) ykkösbussit, eikä taksejakaan saanut millään. Kokemuksesta tiedetään, että viikonloppuristeilyillä molempien yhtiötten laivat ovat buukatut täyteen, ja ykkösen bussit tulevat täpötäyteen jo laivaterminaalin pysäkillä matkustajista, kapsäkeistä ja 96-pack-kaljakärryistä. Kuinka voisi kuvitella, että näihin jo ennestään täysiin busseihin mahtuisi vielä valoshowsta palaava porukka?

Dreamy83:n tapauksessa linjalla 9 on lauantaisin 30 min vuoroväli. Pysäkille jääneet matkustajat olisivat siis joutuneet pakkasessa odottamaan puoli tuntia seuraavaa bussia, joka sekin aika todennäköisesti olisi täyteen ahdettuna painanut ohi. Tässä tilanteessa olisi ehdottomasti pitänyt saada varabusseja, jotka olisivat keränneet loput matkustajat pysäkeiltä.

En tiedä, miten tilaajan ja liikennöitsijän väliseen liikennöintisopimukseen on kirjattu korvaukset vara-autojen ottamisesta liikenteeseen pakottavissa tilanteissa (esim. kun täytenä joutuu jättämään matkustajia pysäkeille harvan vuorovälin aikana), täytyy kai sellainenkin pykälä löytyä. Tärkeintä on kuitenkin, että asiakkaat eli matkustajat pääsevät aikataulun mukaisilla vuoroilla kohtuullisesa ajassa perille. Tuntuu, että vara-autojen saaminen liikenteeseen on paljon joustavampaa mm. pääkaupunkiseudulla, Tampereella ja Oulussa.

Tietysti tilaajan olisi etukäteen pitänyt ottaa huomioon muidenkin kuin ykköslinjan ennakoitava kuormitus, ja tilata lisävuoroja muillekin linjoille. Lauantain vuorot olisi pitänyt pitää runkona, kun kerran ovat talviaikatauluihin merkattu, mutta niitten lomaan sopivasti lisävuoroja.

Mitenkähän olisi pärjätty, jos tilaisuus olisi ollut sunnuntaina, ja bussit ajaneet orjallisesti pyhäaikataulujen mukaisesti?

----------


## Eira

Tuli kaupungille positiivistakin palautetta kulttuuriavajaisisten liikenteestä. TS:n tekstaripalstalla 19.1. kiiteltiin että bussikuljetukset parkkialueeksi varatusta Artukaisesta tapahtumapaikalle toimi. Busseja oli riittävästi ja meno ja paluu sujui ongelmitta.

----------


## dreamy83

Kauppatorilla on Kultatalon remontin vuoksi säätöä pysäkeissä. Linja 13 siirtyy Yliopistonkadulle ja 18 50 m Yliopistonkadun suuntaan. Samaten Kaarinan suuntaan lähtevät linjat siirtyy Yliopistonkadulle.

http://www.turku.fi/Public/default.a...6004&nodeid=23

----------


## Topfer

Anderssonin linjalla 28, bussissa 28 on näköjään kadonnut kamera keskiovien kohdalta jonnekin. Yksinäinen johto vaan roikkui katosta.

----------


## Waltsu

TuKLin toinen Golden Dragon (LZE-273) on saanut ylleen Turun taidemuseon mainoksen.

----------


## thaapsaa

> Kauppatorilla on Kultatalon remontin vuoksi säätöä pysäkeissä. Linja 13 siirtyy Yliopistonkadulle ja 18 50 m Yliopistonkadun suuntaan. Samaten Kaarinan suuntaan lähtevät linjat siirtyy Yliopistonkadulle.
> 
> http://www.turku.fi/Public/default.a...6004&nodeid=23


Joo, tästä oli maininta myös Turun Sanomissa; 29. tammikuuta 2011.  :Cool: 




> Pysäkkimuutokset ovat alustavan arvion mukaan voimassa noin vuoden ajan.


Ks. liite.  :Wink:

----------


## Waltsu

Torin pysäkkisiirrot on nyt sitten tehty. Yliopistonkadun kirkonpuoleisella sivulla on satasen pysäkki saanut koodin T51 ja kolmetoistasen lähtötolppa on ristitty T53:ksi. Kuvia.

----------


## Eira

> Torin pysäkkisiirrot on nyt sitten tehty. Yliopistonkadun kirkonpuoleisella sivulla on satasen pysäkki saanut koodin T51 ja kolmetoistasen lähtötolppa on ristitty T53:ksi. Kuvia.


Pysäkit jälleen samoilla paikoilla kuin HTP:n hienoissa 80-luvun kuvissa! Bussi 110 on lähdössä Liuppatorille.

----------


## thaapsaa

> Torin pysäkkisiirrot on nyt sitten tehty. Yliopistonkadun kirkonpuoleisella sivulla on satasen pysäkki saanut koodin T51 ja kolmetoistasen lähtötolppa on ristitty T53:ksi. Kuvia.


Heh.  :Biggrin:  Waltsulta taas kuvia; ... mainiota!  :Smile: 




> Pysäkit jälleen samoilla paikoilla kuin HTP:n hienoissa 80-luvun kuvissa! Bussi 110 on lähdössä Liuppatorille.


"Testasin" tänään linjan 13 "uuden reitin" (Kauppiaskatu  :Arrow:  Yliopistonkatu). 
Hieno juttu, että Yliopistonkadullakin on liikennettä!  :Smile:  Kannatan!  :Cool:

----------


## Waltsu

> - - linjan 13 - - Hieno juttu, että Yliopistonkadullakin on liikennettä!  Kannatan!


Toisaalta, nyt eivät uittamolaiset voi väijyä torin kulmalla sekä 9:ää että 13:a, vaan on erikseen tutkittava aikataulusta kumpi linja on seuraavaksi lähdössä, jotta on oikealla pysäkillä oikeaan aikaan.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Eli tarkkuutta vaaditaan... :Wink:

----------


## Waltsu

Linjat 20 ja P3 on siirretty hitaalta ja huonosti palvelevalta Ratapihankadun lenkiltä kulkemaan linja-autoasema-alueen läpi. Ajokieltoa laiturialueelta Brahenkadulle on lievennetty sallimaan kulku vain näille linjoille. Satamaan jatkavat kaukovuorot joutuvat siis edelleen kiertämään ympyrän kautta.

Rautatieasemalta päin Aninkaistensillalle ajetaan laiturin 8 kautta, ja toisessa suunnassa pysäkin _89 Rahtiasema_ kautta, joka siirrettiin Ratapihankadulta tilausajolaiturin 9 paikalle, joka puolestaan siirtyi rahtiaseman päätyyn. _89 Rahtiasema_ oli ennenkin 20:n ja P3:n ohjelmistossa, mutta eri ajosuunnassa. Brahenkadun jälkeen oleva pysäkki _521 Rahtiasema_ (sekin kohti rautatieasemaa) jäi paikalleen.

----------


## thaapsaa

> Toisaalta, nyt eivät uittamolaiset voi väijyä torin kulmalla sekä 9:ää että 13:a, vaan on erikseen tutkittava aikataulusta kumpi linja on seuraavaksi lähdössä, jotta on oikealla pysäkillä oikeaan aikaan.


Niin. Tai sitten linja 9 voitaisiin siirtää samalle pysäkille linjan 13 kanssa. Kaipa siinäkin järkeä voisi olla... ehkä...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Turun Sanomissa, taisi olla eilen, oli juttua runkolinjoista. Ei siinä jutussa oikeastaan mitään "uutta" ollut. Sanottiin, että linjoista 18 ja 28 tehdään runkolinjat; oliko se nyt syksyllä 2011. Linjan 28 Petkeltien "keikkaa" pidettiin turhana hidasteena. Tiheitä vuorovälejä ja joukkoliikennekaistoja on joka tapauksessa luvassa. Mutta entä linjanumerointi? Mielestäni voisivat sitäkin järkeistää tässä samalla.  :Wink:

----------


## dreamy83

Eilen maanantaina aamulla Anderssonin tilaajaväritetty Ikarus pisti linjalla 28 Kohmossa ennen seitsemää kunnolla savut ulos. Eli ensin savua alkoi tulla auton tuulettimista ja sitten pääteasemalla oli nähtävissä oikein kunnon hattaran nousu ilmeisesti moottorista.

----------


## dreamy83

Tietääkö joku foorumilaisista tuosta korttien latausongelmasta? Aika omituiselta kyllä tuntuu, miksi vain osa korteista ei suostu lataukseen busseissa. Tässä vielä linkki uutiseen: http://www.ts.fi/online/kotimaa/195374.html

Kuva lukijalaitteesta on muuten jo aika retrotyylinen!  :Very Happy:

----------


## helleh

¨UUTTA¨kalustoa jälleen 28-linjalla. Anderssonilla tilaajavärinen 13 Volvo B10Ble Ikarus OIS-610. Ihan vuosmallia 1998. Näyttäis olevan ex. HELB/9870 ja STA/225. 

Voi veljet =o)

----------


## thaapsaa

Eilen keskiviikkona 9.2.2011 linjan 222 Kauppatorilta kello 18.45 lähtenyt vuoro poikkesi reitiltään. Ko. 222 kävi yhden matkustajan takia pysäkillä numero 1584 (linjan 1 pysäkki). Ko. "reittimuutoksen" jälkeen kuski peruutti vähän matkaa ja palasi oikealle reitilleen (eli Moisiontielle) vastaantulevien kaistan kautta. Onneksi ei ollut vastaantulijoita liikenteessä tuolloin  :Exclamation:

----------


## 034

> ¨UUTTA¨kalustoa jälleen 28-linjalla. Anderssonilla tilaajavärinen 13 Volvo B10Ble Ikarus OIS-610. Ihan vuosmallia 1998. Näyttäis olevan ex. HELB/9870 ja STA/225. 
> 
> Voi veljet =o)


Eksoottista. ei sitten löydy kuvia millään juuri tästä yksilöstä.

----------


## aki

> ¨UUTTA¨kalustoa jälleen 28-linjalla. Anderssonilla tilaajavärinen 13 Volvo B10Ble Ikarus OIS-610. Ihan vuosmallia 1998. Näyttäis olevan ex. HELB/9870 ja STA/225. 
> 
> Voi veljet =o)


Mikä järki näissä kalustohankinnoissa on, ensin Andersson vuokraa auton 7 (ikarus E94) PK-seudulle Westendin linjalle ja puolen vuoden kuluttua hankkii Helbiltä yhtä vanhan ikaruksen takaisin, Wessu olisi voinut hankkia tuon Helb 9870:n silloin viime syksynä samalla kun osti auton 9864 ja Andersson olisi voinut pitää seiskan.

----------


## Waltsu

> Eksoottista. ei sitten löydy kuvia millään juuri tästä yksilöstä.


Nyt ei tarvi kauempaa etsiä, siinä OIS! Jostain syystä heti perässä tuli Anderssonin ykkönen samalla linjalla, vaikka vuoroväli on peräti 20 minuuttia.

----------


## KjaO-K

Eilen illalla ja yöllä 28:lla lähes pelkkiä Scaloja Anderssonin punavalkoisissa. Olisiko -20 ollut jo liikaa kinuskibusseille. Toisaalta 36:lla sellainen mennä rymyytteli.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Taitaa vaan vanhempi Scala olla sittenkin parempi, kuin kymmenen uutta GD:tä. Saa nähdä, paljonko noita halpa-autoja Turkuun tulee 2012 kevään liikenteeseen. Toivottavasti 0-kappaletta.

----------


## Waltsu

TuKL 12 on palannut "laitokselle" ja oli 23.2. kolmosella.

----------


## 034

> TuKL 12 on palannut "laitokselle" ja oli 23.2. kolmosella.


Ainoa TukLin auto jossa lukee ovien päällä: Bussin numero on 9832. Helsingin Kaupungin Liikennelaitos ajoilta.

----------


## Waltsu

Turkkiin kietoutunut on TuKL 6, vaikka pahimmat pakkaset ovatkin hellittäneet.

----------


## Topfer

GD #48 oli jotenkin epäkunnossa. Aina jarruttaessa täristi takaoikealla ja piti uskomatonta ulinaa. Veikkaisin jarruja, koska loppujarrutuksen ja lähdön yhteydessä tämän havaitti.

----------


## Waltsu

Nyholm 86 on nyttemmin valkoinen.

----------


## thaapsaa

> Turun Sanomissa oli juttua runkolinjoista.


Tänään oli Aamuset-lehdessä. Alla mielenkiintoisia huomioita päivän lehdestä vapaasti lainaten.




> 28:n vuoroväli: 20 min  10 min (ma-su), alk. syksyllä
> 18:n vuoroväli: 15 min  10 min (arkisin), alk. kesällä 2012
> 
> Pysäkkejä laajennetaan ja modernisoidaan. 
> 
> Suunnitelma: Linjat 32 ja 42 runkolinjoiksi vuonna 2012. Tarkoitus edetä myös Turun rajojen yli: tulossa seudullisia runkolinjoja, mm. Myllyn suunta ollut "kovasti toiveissa".

----------


## Waltsu

Andersson 1 on nykyään vippimainoksena ja Turkubus 12 on palannut Turkuun TuKL 15:nä. Kuvia.

----------


## Jalompikuski

Kuulin jotain huhupuhetta ja muutoksista koskien myllyn linjaa.
Jossain turuntienoo lehdessä ollut juttua..kellään mitän faktaa asiasta ?

----------


## thaapsaa

Bussipysäkki 148 Eerikinkadulla siirtynyt.

Kesäaikataulukirja on tuonut mukanaan vain pari pientä muutosta. Linjojen 3 ja 30 aikatauluja on rukattu. Linjoille 55 ja 56 reittimuutos Turun keskustan alueella; ko. linjojen toripysäkit ovat jatkossa *T3* ja *T4*. Tämä ei tosin, yllättävää kyllä, näy linjakarttasivulla. Aina, kun jotain päivitetään, jää näköjään jotain päivittämättä. Noh, ihmisiähän tässä vaan ollaan...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Kultatalon remontti sen sijaan näkyy nyt aikataulukirjassakin. Myös "uusi" pysäkki *T24*, josta lähtevät Liedon linjat 280, 282 ja 285, näkyy linjakarttasivulla. Wiklundia vastapäätä Kauppiaskadulla olevaa pysäkkiä ei ole merkitty karttaan, vaikka esim. Moision autot käyttävät sitä. Minusta olisi suotavaa, että ko. pysäkkikin karttaan merkittäisiin, vaikka se ei varsinainen lähtöpysäkki olekaan.  :Idea:

----------


## thaapsaa

> Kultatalon saneeraustöiden jatkuessa, pääsiäispyhinä 24.  25.4.2011
> Aurakadun Hansakorttelin puoleinen kaista suljetaan liikenteeltä.
> Aurakatu on tuona ajankohtana yksisuuntainen välillä Eerikinkatu - Yliopistonkatu.
> 
> Korjaustyöt vaikuttavat 24.  25.4. seuraavien bussilinjojen lähtöihin Kauppatorilta:
> 
> Linja 13 Uittamolle lähtee pysäkiltä T2 (Aurakadulta ennen Linnankadun kulmaa).
> Linja 18 Harittuun lähtee pysäkiltä T2 (Aurakadulta ennen Linnankadun kulmaa).
> Linja 28 Kohmoon lähtee Kauppiaskadulta Wiklundia vastapäätä (ylimääräinen pysäkki).
> Linja 420 Raisioon lähtee Kauppiaskadulta pysäkiltä T22 (Wiklundia vastapäätä).


Lähde: Pysäkkimuutoksia Kauppatorin laidoilla 24. - 25.4.2011

----------


## aki

Olikos tämmöinen uutinen mennyt kokonaan ohi http://yle.fi/alueet/turku/2011/02/v...n_2340517.html Itse en ainakaan tästä kevään havaintoketjusta löytänyt! Hienoa että edes yksi alkuperäisasussa oleva Tuklin ajokki city on saanut jatkaa elämäänsä SLHS:n hoivissa  :Smile:

----------

